# Estação Meteorológica de Redondo (Oregon WMR200)



## Kraliv (28 Dez 2008 às 00:12)

Ai a minha vida....

 




































































Cá estão novamente as fotos


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2008 às 00:18)

Muito boa estação e instalação


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 00:25)

Repetindo aquilo que já tinha dito, é uma excelente novidade esta nova estação no Redondo.
Uma grande surpresa - das agradáveis - para além de uma excelente notícia.
Fiquei muito surpreendido e contente com esta novidade, esperamos os dados online. 

A instalação não podia ser melhor e a estação foi muito bem escolhida, de grande nível, parabéns !


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Dez 2008 às 00:27)

Uma excelente estação com uma excelente montagem Kraliv, os meus parabéns...


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2008 às 00:28)

Boa instalação, muito bem!

Parabéns!


----------



## CT1ETE (28 Dez 2008 às 00:55)

Uma excelente instalação. Espero que a minha fique igualmente boa. Depois publicarei as fotos do resultado final.

Parabéns.


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2008 às 13:47)

Parabéns pela montagem da estação. Está simplesmente perfeita 

Vais ter dados MUITO fiáveis com essa estação e tendo em conta as características da sua montagem e instalação. Toca a debitar dados. 

Só uma curiosidade: o RS já vinha com a estação ou compraste em separado? É que vi na net uma estação como a tua que já trazia um RS da Davis (se não me engano era dessa marca).


----------



## Kraliv (28 Dez 2008 às 14:23)

Boas,



Obrigado pessoal..vamos lá ver quando será possível a divulgação de dados 

Por agora estou a tentar _estragar_ o NSLU2 






@Lightning, O Radiation Shield da Davis foi comprado à parte (no Ebay)!


@Daniel,  Ainda estou esperando o email da Gestel com a indicação do preço do RS


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2008 às 14:41)

Kraliv disse:


> @Daniel,  Ainda estou esperando o email da Gestel com a indicação do preço do RS





Da minha parte, já sabes que na Gestel são 70 € + IVA (84 €).
Agora é só esperar, esperar e esperar pela confirmação do preço anunciado.


----------



## actioman (28 Dez 2008 às 18:21)

Uma grande notícia para o Alentejo! 

Agora resta esperar que a coloques a debitar dados online. Um dia destes também me dá na _veneta_ e faço um assalto ao orçamento familiar, depois dás-me umas dicas! 

Parabéns pela grande montagem que aí tens!


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2008 às 09:31)

Esta instalação é um exemplo a seguir. Montagem perfeita 

E Kraliv, excelente trabalho nos dados online. Até já tens a estrela Dourada do meteoclimatic.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 11:07)

Parabéns pela certificação no meteoclimatic e pela disponibilização dos dados online, grandes melhorias !


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2008 às 11:17)

HotSpot disse:


> Até já tens a estrela Dourada do meteoclimatic.



Caramba, foi chegar, ver e vencer hehehehe. Parabéns. 
Os alentejanos não brincam em serviço. Às vezes são lentos mas é para fazer bem o trabalho ora pois.


----------



## ACalado (30 Dez 2008 às 12:31)

Parabéns pela estação esta perfeita


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2008 às 12:38)

Parabéns *Kraliv*!! 

Uma Bela Estação + Uma Instalação Excelente = Combinação Perfeita!


----------



## vitamos (30 Dez 2008 às 12:44)

Parabéns Kraliv! Uma montagem perfeita


----------



## Kraliv (31 Dez 2008 às 19:44)

Vince disse:


> Caramba, foi chegar, ver e vencer hehehehe. Parabéns.
> Os alentejanos não brincam em serviço. Às vezes são lentos mas é para fazer bem o trabalho ora pois.




Atâ o qê de dezêr!?...Elas assim o exigem 



Bem, muito obrigado a todos  e votos de um Bom Ano 2009



abraço amigo


----------



## Kraliv (7 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

Boas,


A pedido de muitas famílias, cá vai 

Era só para aparecer no site...mas


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

Muito obrigado pela imagem, *Kraliv*.  

Mas... uma pergunta (cuja resposta pode estar na própria imagem e eu estar a fazer esta pergunta desnecessária...): no meio daquilo tudo, para que serve a Pen USB de 4GB?  É para enviar os dados (das pastas) para a net?


----------



## Kraliv (7 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

Boas,

Como introdução em resposta à tua pergunta, deixo-te aqui uma explicação do Vince (foi dada num dos tópicos abaixo indicados) 



Vince disse:


> ...
> 
> 1) Um é um dispositivo da Linksys muito popular, que permite transformar uma Pen de memória num File Server, ou seja, permite ligar a Pen a uma rede ou à Internet como se fosse um disco acessível por outros sem necessidade de computador. E este dispositivo que tem Linux tornou-se popular porque muita gente vai fazendo aplicativos que instalam no próprio equipamento tirando partido desta funcionalidade.
> 
> 2) Alguem desenvolveu um programa chamado MeteoHub que é instalado nesse dispositivo da Linksys. A função deste programa *é guardar os dados da estação na Pen de memória bem como outras funcionalidades, ou seja, funciona como Datalogger, mas mais flexivel, pois usam-se Pen's de memória normais e pode-se comprar um de grande capacidade que poderá guardar dados durante anos*..... Mas ambos conjugados tiram partido das funcionalidades de rede, prescindindo por exemplo dum computador quer para armazenar os dados, quer para colocá-los na Internet. As estações que estão ligadas à Net exigem um computador dedicado a essa tarefa e sempre ligado. Aqui estamos na presença de algo mais barato do que um computador para isso.




Podes, e deves, ir ler os seguintes tópicos:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/meteohub-alternativa-ao-pc-logger-1534.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/ajuda-linksys-nslu2-meteohub-2480.html


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 12:49)

O painel solar vai ligar ao Anemómetro e ao Sensor, certo?

Não há nenhuma maneira de alimentar o anemómetro de outra forma (ou seja, ter o paniel solar só ligado ao sensor)?


----------



## Kraliv (28 Jan 2009 às 18:01)

Lightning disse:


> O painel solar vai ligar ao Anemómetro e ao Sensor, certo?
> 
> Não há nenhuma maneira de alimentar o anemómetro de outra forma (ou seja, ter o paniel solar só ligado ao sensor)?





O Cata-vento / anemómetro é alimentado por pilhas normais, alcalinas.

O sensor do termo/higrómetro é alimentado por pilhas normais, alcalinas.


Ou seja...podes colocar o termo/higro noutro local, sem necessidade do painel solar, por exemplo  deixando apenas no mastro o cata-vento / anemómetro com o painel.




cumps


----------



## Kraliv (30 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

Declaro oficialmente aberto (apesar de não estar concluído ) o site



​



Especiais agradecimentos,

ao Vince 
AirShow, it's tomorrow...!!?? 

à minha mulher :assobio: por me saber aturar...

à minha filha  pelo empréstimo do seu computador (os meus pifaram )


----------



## iceworld (30 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

Parabéns Kraliv 
Esta muito bom! 
Gostei especialmente da mobilidade que se tem dentro do site.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2009 às 20:24)

Parabéns pela abertura do site, vai ser mais um a seguir, sem dúvida !


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2009 às 20:50)

Kraliv disse:


> ​



Está um espectáculo! E já está nos favoritos!
Parabéns!


----------



## vitamos (2 Fev 2009 às 10:13)

Muito bom o site


----------



## jpmartins (2 Fev 2009 às 17:20)

Parabéns Kraliv, grande site


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2009 às 19:47)

Uma magnífica estação e site  

Pena não morar mais perto de ti, que assim ficaria ainda melhor servido, pois os dados que a tua estação medem seriam mais reais para mim . Em todo o caso já é muito bom!
Olha aqui o site de uma rádio local já adoptou os teus dados e tudo, antes tinha Évora. 

Estás a ficar famoso! 

Obrigado por colocares aqui o nosso Alentejo no mapa do mundo meteorológico!


----------



## Kraliv (3 Fev 2009 às 00:34)

Boas,


Obrigado a todos!


Em relação ao banner que está na página da Rádio Elvas...







apesar de ter o nome Redondo, parecece-me que, ao clicar remete para a estação de Évora. 
Pelo menos ao passar com o rato aparece essa info!


----------



## Kraliv (6 Abr 2009 às 22:06)

*LIVE WebCAM a funcionar*

Boas,


Apesar de o vagar não ser muito...vão-se fazendo algumas actualizações 


*Clica* LIVE WebCAM  
a funcionar desde hoje.




A CAM IP utilizada é uma Panasonic BL-C101...podem ver aqui: http://panasonic.co.jp/pcc/products/en/netwkcam/lineup/bl-c101/index.html

Pode ser adquirida aqui: http://www.networkwebcams.co.uk/product_info.php?currency=EUR&products_id=854&osCsid=a92tsqq7o3toc9qi3m4i06c570

o serviço de compra/entrega foi 5*****



É assim a dita cuja,







mais fotos aqui: http://www.networkwebcams.com/ip-camera-learning-center/2009/03/11/images-panasonic-bl-c101a/




Obs: É uma Cam para funcionar em interior. O uso no exterior obriga a umas técnicas de protecção, MacGyver!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 22:18)

Parabéns pela aquisição ! 

Mais um progresso na estação do Redondo ! 

---

Já agora, consegues colocá-la a funcionar com conexão ao NSLU2 ou tens de utilizar outro aparelho ?

Se precisares de um PC, o princípio de utilização do NSLU2 + Meteohub deixa de fazer sentido, pois tens o NSLU2 + Meteohub precisamente para evitar ter um PC permanentemente ligado.


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2009 às 09:50)

Parabéns por esta bonita novidade Kraliv


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2009 às 10:52)

Excelente Kraliv, muito boa a webcam


----------



## Kraliv (7 Abr 2009 às 11:29)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Parabéns pela aquisição !
> 
> Mais um progresso na estação do Redondo !
> 
> ...





O Daniel estava desatento e não reparou que a Panasonic BL-C101 é uma IP Cam...como tal não necessita de usar computador para enviar as imagens.


A cam liga directamente ao Router...como o faz o NSLU2  está tudo assim:











Vitamos e Hotspot, obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2009 às 12:09)

Kraliv disse:


> O Daniel estava desatento e não reparou que a Panasonic BL-C101 é uma IP Cam...como tal não necessita de usar computador para enviar as imagens.



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, *Kraliv*. 

É, de facto, uma opção a considerar, tendo em conta que é uma IP Cam.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2009 às 15:04)

*Re: LIVE WebCAM a funcionar*



Kraliv disse:


>



Ando a namorar essa maldita cam há muito tempo, mais tarde ou mais cedo tenho que a arranjar, mas primeiro a Davis 

Belo upgrade Kraliv


----------



## Kraliv (31 Dez 2009 às 19:42)

Boas,



Como estamos quase em início de Ano Novo..impunha-se também uma mudança de visual do  MeteoRedondo 


Espero que gostem!



Votos de Bom Ano para todos



clicar na assinatura para ir directo à página


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2009 às 20:00)

Giro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2009 às 20:03)

miguel disse:


> Giro



Não gosto de imitações. 

Quem disse primeiro que estava giro não foste tu, não. 

Muito giro.

Parabéns pelas modificações.


----------



## Kraliv (12 Jan 2010 às 17:38)

Boas,


A partir de hoje, os dados são apresentados num novo painel de instrumentos.

O velhinho(e feio) Dashboard do Meteohub..foi substituído pelo último do WDLive. 











.


----------



## joaodelai (13 Jan 2010 às 18:12)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> A partir de hoje, os dados são apresentados num novo painel de instrumentos.
> ...



Esse acessório Meteohub, é oque permite ligar a estação metereológica diretamente com a internet? Sem precisar de um computador? Sabes de algum site que vende o Meteohub e envia para o Brasil?


----------



## Kraliv (13 Jan 2010 às 23:37)

joaodelai disse:


> Esse acessório Meteohub, é oque permite ligar a estação metereológica diretamente com a internet? Sem precisar de um computador? Sabes de algum site que vende o Meteohub e envia para o Brasil?




O Meteohub é...um *software* que, nesta estação, está instalado num NSLU2 da Linksys e sim, em conjunto permitem ligar à internet e disponibilizar os dados online sem necessidade de utilizar um computador.

Existem também outras opções em termos de hardware, utilizando o mesmo soft Meteohub, para a ligação permanente à internet.

Podes ver o esquema da ligação da minha estação aqui: Ver ESQUEMA

Sobre o software e hardware, aqui: Soft METEOHUB

O Software Meteohub podes usar livremente (embora limitado) durante uns tempos e depois comprar (59€)a licença.
Vê aqui: http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=36

O NSLU2 da Linksys já é difícil de encontrar à venda. 
O SheevaPlug será talvez o mais recente e a maneira mais económica  


cumps


----------



## joaodelai (14 Jan 2010 às 00:56)

Kraliv disse:


> O Meteohub é...um *software* que, nesta estação, está instalado num NSLU2 da Linksys e sim, em conjunto permitem ligar à internet e disponibilizar os dados online sem necessidade de utilizar um computador.
> 
> Existem também outras opções em termos de hardware, utilizando o mesmo soft Meteohub, para a ligação permanente à internet.
> 
> ...



Mas esses equipamentos são somente para estações metereológicas? Pergunto isso porque aqui no Brasil é muito dificil, para não dizer impossivel, achar produtos metereológicos a venda em lojas comuns!
Mas creio que eu ache aqui no Brasil esse SheevaPlug, é somente necessário o Meteohub e o SheevaPlug para conectar uma WMR200 diretamente com a internet?


----------



## Kraliv (14 Jan 2010 às 10:03)

joaodelai disse:


> Mas esses equipamentos são somente para estações metereológicas? Pergunto isso porque aqui no Brasil é muito dificil, para não dizer impossivel, achar produtos metereológicos a venda em lojas comuns!
> Mas creio que eu ache aqui no Brasil esse SheevaPlug, *é somente necessário o Meteohub e o SheevaPlug para conectar uma WMR200 diretamente com a internet? *





Correcto!


----------



## geoair.pt (14 Jan 2010 às 18:57)

Viva!
Antes de mais parabéns pelo projecto!
Gostava de saber, se possível, onde foram adquiridos a estação e o router, pois este é um conjunto que estou a equacionar adquirir.
Obrigado.
Cumps


----------



## Kraliv (12 Jan 2011 às 20:39)

Boas,


O *MeteoRedondo* levou uma ligeira "arrumação" no layout inicial 

A página inicial incluí agora o mapa (interactivo)* da rede de estações Meteoclimatic mostrando os valores de temperatura e o estado actual do tempo na PI.

Novos mapas na secção de modelos: http://meteoredondo.com/modelos

No histórico anual já se encontram disponíveis os valores respectivos: http://meteoredondo.com/historicos/anual

Finalmente foi incluído no _footer_ o logo do *Wosted by MeteoPT* 

E mais uma ou outra coisita 


abc



* O mapa MeteoPT com as estações nunca mais aparece!


----------



## zejorge (12 Jan 2011 às 23:10)

Boa noite

Parabéns pelas melhorias, pois os dados agora fornecidos permitem efectivamente uma maior qualidade em termos de serviço prestado.

Cumpts

Zejorge


----------



## Kraliv (13 Jan 2011 às 00:01)

zejorge disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Parabéns pelas melhorias, pois os dados agora fornecidos permitem efectivamente uma maior qualidade em termos de serviço prestado.
> 
> ...




Ah...uma das _coisitas_ foi o adicionar do MeteoConstancia à secção; MeteoEstações  : http://meteoredondo.com/meteoestacoes e também mais uns links no Outros sítios Meteo; http://meteoredondo.com/sitiosmeteo


Zejorge, obrigado!


----------



## Kraliv (2 Jan 2013 às 00:45)

Histórico de Max. e Min. relativos ao ano de 2012 já disponiveis para consulta em:

http://meteoredondo.com/historicos/anual


----------



## Kraliv (2 Jan 2013 às 00:47)

Também disponível em : 

http://www.facebook.com/meteoredondo





.


----------



## Kraliv (1 Jan 2014 às 00:37)

MeteoRedondo completou 5 anos de existência.

A Oregon WMR 200 é ainda a estação em funcionamento.

Bom Ano 2014 a todos!


----------



## Kraliv (9 Dez 2014 às 17:47)

O site fica encerrado até que possa ser remodelado!


----------



## Kraliv (3 Jan 2015 às 16:34)

MeteoRedondo fez 6 anos de Oregon WMR200... deverá terminar/encerrar de vez, este ano de 2015!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Jan 2015 às 17:12)

pena


----------



## stormiday (21 Ago 2017 às 18:07)

Kraliv disse:


> O Meteohub é...um *software* que, nesta estação, está instalado num NSLU2 da Linksys e sim, em conjunto permitem ligar à internet e disponibilizar os dados online sem necessidade de utilizar um computador.
> 
> Existem também outras opções em termos de hardware, utilizando o mesmo soft Meteohub, para a ligação permanente à internet.
> 
> ...


Boas Kraliv.


Ainda ando com este assunto às voltas 

Tenho uma dúvida que é a seguinte. Segundo parece este NSLU2 da Linksys é um disco externo acessível pela net, correto? Se sim, de que forma é que eu posso instalar um software nele e pô-lo a correr nesta unidade se eu nem tenho sequer uma porta HDMI/VGA? Esta unidade tem processador? 

Tenho uma PCE ligada num portátil há 6 anos onde tenho o CUMULUS e pondero eventualmente adquirir o Linksys NSLU2 ou o TP Link TL-MR3020 mas nem sei por onde começar...

Desculpa tanta pergunta e, acredito, algumas delas tão básicas.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Ago 2017 às 19:31)

Tens também o Cumulus Mx que corre em raspberry.
É assim que está a minha estação.


----------



## stormiday (21 Ago 2017 às 19:38)

WHORTAS disse:


> Tens também o Cumulus Mx que corre em raspberry.
> É assim que está a minha estação.


É isso mesmo que ando à procura, do raspberry. E onde compraste? Funciona bem? Só precisas de um monitor e um rato para a primeira instalação, certo?


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Ago 2017 às 19:43)

Sim, certo
Eu comprei aqui em Leiria mas existem várias lojas online como  por exemplo a electrofun


----------



## stormiday (21 Ago 2017 às 19:49)

WHORTAS disse:


> Sim, certo
> Eu comprei aqui em Leiria mas existem várias lojas online como  por exemplo a electrofun


A tua placa é tipo esta?
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Ago 2017 às 07:37)

Sim


----------



## stormiday (22 Ago 2017 às 21:29)

WHORTAS disse:


> Sim


Ok, já está encomendada e deve chegar na próxima quinta-feira. Vamos lá ver como me vou safar.

Obrigado pela dica, era isto mesmo que andava à procura.


----------



## stormiday (24 Ago 2017 às 17:18)

Olá.

Já chegou o Raspberry  e depois de uma noitada até às 4 da manhã lá ficou quase a funcionar... Está tudo operacional menos o mais importante, comunicar com a PCE. Já tentei de tudo mas teima em não funcionar.

@WHORTAS, a tua é uma PCE?


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Ago 2017 às 17:58)

stormiday disse:


> Olá.
> 
> Já chegou o Raspberry  e depois de uma noitada até às 4 da manhã lá ficou quase a funcionar... Está tudo operacional menos o mais importante, comunicar com a PCE. Já tentei de tudo mas teima em não funcionar.
> 
> @WHORTAS, a tua é uma PCE?



A minha é uma oregon wmr200
Necessitas ter um Hub USB entre o pi é a pce


----------



## stormiday (24 Ago 2017 às 21:30)

WHORTAS disse:


> A minha é uma oregon wmr200
> Necessitas ter um Hub USB entre o pi é a pce


Já testei com um 2.0 mas sem sucesso. Não percebo porquê pois no pc com o mesmo cabo e com o Cumulus "normal" funciona


----------



## stormiday (12 Set 2017 às 23:18)

Boa noite.

Depois de vários avanços e recuos já está a funcionar o Raspberry com o CumulusMX a debitar os dados da estação 
Depois de me ter envolvido nesta árdua tarefa, mas desafiante, de pôr o Raspberry a funcionar ainda acabei por sofrer "danos colaterais" e acabei trocando a PCE por uma Davis Vantage Pro com sensor UV e radiação 


*Quero aqui publicamente agradecer ao nosso colega WHORTAS *por todo o apoio que me deu e se hoje tudo funciona é graças a ele, à sua paciência, força de vontade, esforço e empenho que empregou neste projeto que era meu mas que ele conduziu como se fosse o seu!

Agradeço pelas longas horas que passamos ao telefone que foram muito proveitosas para mim pois aprendi muito contigo. Obrigado também pelos cigarros que fumámos "juntos" mas separados por umas largas dezenas de quilómetros 


E porque as pessoas têm nome, a ti Jorge, muito obrigado.


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Set 2017 às 19:29)

Não era para tanto 
obrigado
Desde que eu saiba, sempre ao dispor de quem necessitar.


----------



## Kraliv (28 Dez 2017 às 23:38)

Fica o registo de que a Estação Meteorológica de Redondo, uma Oregon WMR200, faz hoje precisamente 9 anos.







www.meteoredondo.com


----------



## pnunes (29 Dez 2017 às 00:28)

Kraliv disse:


> Fica o registo de que a Estação Meteorológica de Redondo, uma Oregon WMR200, faz hoje precisamente 9 anos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boas, e está a funcionar com o cumulus Certo? Será que também funciona com a Wmr300 ?
Obrigado


----------



## Kraliv (29 Dez 2017 às 00:54)

Errado!!

Está desde sempre a funcionar com o Weather Display Live, http://www.weather-display.com/wdlive.php


----------



## pnunes (31 Dez 2017 às 18:20)

Kraliv disse:


> Errado!!
> 
> Está desde sempre a funcionar com o Weather Display Live, http://www.weather-display.com/wdlive.php


Está online algures? por exemplo no WU?
obrigado


----------



## Kraliv (4 Jan 2018 às 10:18)

pnunes disse:


> Está online algures?
> ...



www.meteoredondo.com


----------



## Jorge Moreira (26 Fev 2018 às 09:35)

Viva, 

Tenho uma WMR200 que enste momento só está a ler dados e uma página web em joomla.
Como é que posso enviar os dados para a página / ou outro local da internet?

Queria registar esses dados e publicá-los online.

agradecia ajuda.


----------



## Kraliv (30 Abr 2018 às 10:53)

Em funcionamento desde 28 de dezembro de 2008,  www.meteoredondo.com , encerrou definitivamente a 28 abril de 2018.


----------



## Werk_AG (7 Mai 2018 às 06:06)

Então? 10 anos de registos, e encerra-se assim?
Pelos smiles até parece que foi um alivio. E quem sabe?
É só para manifestar alguma tristeza pelo enceramento de estação com 10 anos de funcionamento. 

Cumprimentos


----------

